# An Allroad goes to the Track!!! :)



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

well, it started out the day with 217 miles.. I guess it's broken in now! LOL









..yeah, that was me driving....


----------



## Killerbab (May 6, 2004)

*Re: An Allroad goes to the Track!!!  (Ibid)*

oh that car looks hot! It looks like you had fun driving it too!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

you need sway bars! 
h-sports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_







you need sway bars! 
h-sports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

it wasn't my car so I won't be buying anything for it.. LOL


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ibid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ibid* »_
it wasn't my car so I won't be buying anything for it.. LOL









well that looks sweet.. i have yet to track my AR.. not until i get some sway bars. its suposed to be a blast tho... as i'm sure you know


----------



## paulsb01 (Mar 11, 2003)

it is a blast especially when in chipped mode. what's even better is the look of shock on people's faces that a 'wagon' just past them at 105+ MPH on the safe straight.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

haha yeah i bet. hows are the APR files? 
i'm running GIAC.


----------



## Ibid (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

it is indeed interesting throwing a 2ton AWD car around at the track...


----------



## bernB5 (Jul 13, 2003)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

I tracked with the original soldered in chip wich was 3.0. 4 months later the Turbo lady sang.... Now its a stock ecu with a discreet flash of 5.0.. not quite as much turbo push.. but better bottom end thanks to better fuel and time mapping.


----------



## Jim's16VScirocco (Apr 1, 2002)

*Re: (VdUbbZ337)*

SSSSSSSSSAAAAAAwwwwwwweeeet !!
Looks like fun...if my 500E doesn't agree to play nice on Nov 4 for a track day at Lime Rock....I'll take the allroad then !! Me wife will s$*t but so what.


----------



## 993 (Nov 15, 2005)

*Re: An Allroad goes to the Track!!!  (Ibid)*

ceboyd - is that you???


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: An Allroad goes to the Track!!!  (993)*


----------

